# Leopard Gecko Genetics



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i was just wondering what you need to make a blazing blizzard? would it be two het for blazing blizzard?

also, Where is the best place to read about all this confusing leopard gecko genetics?


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

To my understanding you need to have two animals containing the Blizzard and Albino genes (either in a visual form or het for) to make a Blazing Blizzard. At least thats what I understood from my crash course courtesy of Ssthisto.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

How to get Blazing Blizzards:

1. Cross two normal het blizzard and albino - about one in sixteen will be blazing blizzard. You'll also get some standard blizzards, some albinos, and mostly normals possible het for both.
2. Cross a blazing blizzard with a normal het blizzard and albino - about one in four will be blazing blizzard. You'll also get about even proportions of normals who are het, albinos and blizzards.
3. Cross a blizzard het albino to an albino het blizzard - again, you get the one in four ratio. This is the particular combination I've got, and we did produce one blazing blizzard last year.
4. Cross a blizzard het albino to a blizzard het albino - you'll get one in four blazing blizzards, and the rest will be blizzards.
5. Cross an albino het blizzard to an albino het blizzard - any blizzard-based offspring you produce is a blazing blizzard (difficult to tell when you've got babies - we didn't know Maybe was a blazing until she was four months old!), and you'll get three quarters albinos.
6. Cross a blazing blizzard to an albino het blizzard - you'll get 50% blazing blizzards and 50% albinos.
7. Cross a blazing blizzard to a blizzard het albino - you'll get half blazing blizzards and half blizzards.
8. Cross two blazing blizzards. Assuming you've got two of the same strain of albino, you'll get 100% blazings.


----------

